# Dateien wia P2P Connection versenden



## thomas.g (13. Apr 2005)

Hi,

Wie kann ich es am besten Anstellen (am besten mit Java-also ohne Zusatztpakate) eine Datei von einem Benutzer zum anderen senden?

Stichwort ICQ: Da kann man auch eine p2p Connection aufbauen und dann daten senden!

thx


----------



## DP (13. Apr 2005)

also die jre brauchste schon 

"ganz einfach":

1) connection aufbauen
2) stream losschicken
3) fertig


----------



## meez (14. Apr 2005)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich es am besten Anstellen (am besten mit Java-also ohne Zusatztpakate)



Alles ist Java...auch die Zusatzpackete...die bestehen auch nur aus Javacode...Also kannst du auch alles "nur mit Java machen"...
Bevor du aber hier immer wieder mit irgendwelchen Fragen ankommst wie dieser (und die letzten 5 Fragen), lern zuerst mal etwas über Netzwerktechnologien und Protokolle...Es gibt nunmal halt keine Funktion die heisst:
datenVersendenOhneZusatzPacketeSoWieThomasGEsWuenscht();


----------

